
ISS Timelapse – Progress MS-10 launch [video] - tartoran
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aJy1u-N3NY0
======
_Gyan_
Linked earlier at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18518302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18518302)

